# Can a 2wd ford f150 handle 12" of snow on roads?



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey dudes,

I used to have a 4wd f250 that I could drive around in the worst snow. This year I only have a 2wd f150 and it's been fine in 3-4 inches so far with good tires and weight over the wheels. I'm wondering if I will have problems trying to drive around on unplowed streets with 12" of snow? I do have tire chains that I think I'll put on sat afternoon before the storm we're 'supposed' to get. Anyone drive a 2wd truck thru lots of snow w/o chains? It's not very hilly here at all btw. I'm excited for the snow, but worried about gettting to accounts. I won't be plowing (resis with snowblowers), I just need to get there! Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd say with tire chains and an @ssload of ballast you could get through 12", but it could be sloppy.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

NO chains needed.. you will be fine.. up until last week I was driving a dodge ram 2004 1500 4by 2 wich is almost like an f150 4 by 2 and I had 6 50 pound sand bags and got everywhere fine and I live in northern new york where we get a lot of lake effect. I recently got rid of that and got a gmc 4 by 4 but that was simply becuase it was a good deal and I hated the dodge, but yes I wouldnt worry about your f150
take her easy and youll do just fine... I see more people with 4 by 4 off the road during storms then on. Key word is take it slow!!!!!!


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

You'll be fine if your not plowing the snow. Just don't drive it like a 4X4 stay in the middle of the raod and make sure you've got enough weight in there to make it squat alittle.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree with the post...also, here's another idea. Not only try to keep a BOAT load of weight in the back, but if your truck is auto, try driving in the low gears.

Take it slow and like was said, stay in the middle of the road. Since you'll have shovels and snowblower, you can always get yourself unstuck, if necessary.

You'll be fine. Take it slow. If conditions get so bad, you're not sure, then put the chains on. Otherwise, you should be fine. Have fun...I wish you the best!!
payup

Also, if you'll be parking on the street while you clear the driveways, (like I do) make a trip to Autozone and buy a hood mounted Flasher that plugs into your power port for $20. It's just one more thing that helps keep everyone safe and covers a little more liablity issues. Also, I usually keep my hazard flashers on while I'm clearing the drive. Just a thought.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Ahhh, bueno boys!

Thanks for the replies so far. I do have a hiney load of ballast in the form of sand bags, salt, 2 full tanks of gas and some cinder blocks for good luck! I hope I'll be fine, I think I should be. 

I remember the snow belt! I went to school in Geneseo (near Rochester/ Buffalo). That's what it might be like here on LI this weekend! Excellent!

Oh yeah, as far as the amber light-good idea- I do use cones and hazard lights now, but may pick up a flasher for the reasons mentioned.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Lots of good advise above...

You be careful and take it easy. Not sure how long you have been driving but like any rear wheel drive car keep you eyes on the road. The rear wheels want to pass the front! It is going to be windy so you may not notice your drifting towards the side of the road till it's to late. So be awake and aware of all thats around you! 

PS.. I hope you make so much cash you get the two front wheels powered and a shiny blade!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it will do fine, and if your not sure, just add some ballast.It cracks me up to listen to some people say that they can go as fast as they want because they have 4wd.In my mind it only assists in control.But seriously, you should do fine.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

ive always had 4x4's but my brother inlaw had a chevy s-10 2 wheel drive. we put studded snow tires on it one year for him, that thing was great in the snow!!! just take your time ,be safe.......... i plow with a 4x4 one ton, i still get white nuckles lol i see people in suv's think they can drive like it was summer..........but yet my one ton with 2yds of sand and mud tires is all over the road!!!! pls be careful .......... wish you well


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for removing the silly replies by all of us! I came back to edit, and it was already done. Thanks!


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi all, update on this thread......

I was able to drive thru 12" of snow pulling an open trailer with no problem! A few times I _almost_ got stuck, but not really, just some foward/reverse action. A 4wd is slightly better, but if it handled the blizzard of '06 then I'm not worried about a thing. I had maybe close to 1000 lbs of sandbags, cinder blocks, and salt in the bed and over rear wheels. I have chains and emergency type chains that are now $100 insurance against getting stuck. If I never bought them I _would_ have needed them.

Thanks for your replies!


----------

